# This is a gloriously peaceful way to start your week..



## Swtbrat (Feb 11, 2008)

Suntree area in Brevard County , Florida ...

One of the Sand Hill Crane couples recently had an exciting addition to their family. When they built their nest near the water's edge it immediately drew attention of passers by. Soon there were two eggs sitting on top of the nest and the mother on top of them. 

Those who were really curious passed by the site every morning and would stop their cars to get out and see if there were any new cranes yet. Many brought cameras of all shapes and sizes and would stand near the water for long periods of time hoping to catch a photo of the hatching. 


Robert Grover, a dentist, didn't actually catch the birth but, he surely did capture some fabulous shots of the Momma, Papa and baby (the second egg never hatched). Then he put together a slide show with music that is just beautiful. 


Click here: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.groverphoto.phanfare.com/slideshow.aspx?username=groverphoto&album_id=304621">http://www.groverphoto.phanfare.com/sli ... _id=304621</a><!-- m --> 

Brat!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DZLife (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for sharing! It's cool that he documented all that!


----------



## playlboi (Feb 13, 2008)

those pictures are awesome.


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 13, 2008)

Those shots are so sweet. Thanks for the link! :-D


----------

